# Schwinn King Sting and Sidewinder!???



## Cruiserdude94

First, 26” short frame, dated December of 1980. This is the one I believe to be a king sting… but really my hopes are low.. anyone have any idea of what it could be!?










Next up also a December of 1980. I believe to be a 5 speed sidewinder although I thought they didn’t make white ones, or did they!?


----------



## Lonestar

@hm.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe

at this point they can become whatever you want.


----------



## Lonestar

Internet pic I found of a white Sidewinder...


----------



## Xlobsterman

Cruiserdude94 said:


> First, 26” short frame, dated December of 1980. This is the one I believe to be a king sting… but really my hopes are low.. anyone have any idea of what it could be!?
> View attachment 1481844
> 
> View attachment 1481845View attachment 1481846
> Next up also a December of 1980. I believe to be a 5 speed sidewinder although I thought they didn’t make white ones, or did they!?
> View attachment 1481847View attachment 1481848View attachment 1481849View attachment 1481850View attachment 1481851View attachment 1481852




The first frame is not a King Sting. The second one looks to be a Sidewinder, but they didn't come from the factory in white.


----------



## Cruiserdude94

Xlobsterman said:


> The first frame is not a King Sting. The second one looks to be a Sidewinder, but they didn't come from the factory in white.



See that’s what I thought, but inside of the head tube and bottom bracket are white as well.


----------



## Cruiserdude94

Cruiserdude94 said:


> See that’s what I thought, but inside of the head tube and bottom bracket are white as well.



Also has red oxide primer under the white


----------



## Xlobsterman

Cruiserdude94 said:


> See that’s what I thought, but inside of the head tube and bottom bracket are white as well.




It looks to me like the original Sierra Brown paint under the white? And there was no white listed for the Sidewinders in the Schwinn dealer catalog!


----------



## Cruiserdude94

Lonestar said:


> Internet pic I found of a white Sidewinder...
> 
> View attachment 1481858



This is the second white one I’ve seen (mine being the third) … same blue cable housings and headbadge.. Schwinn Had to have done white at some point of these..


----------



## Lonestar

Cruiserdude94 said:


> This is the second white one I’ve seen (mine being the third) … same blue cable housings and headbadge.. Schwinn Had to have done white at some point of these..



I noticed that as well. That's so cool you have one too!  😎


----------



## Cruiserdude94

Lonestar said:


> I noticed that as well. That's so cool you have one too!  😎



Maybe for like a race team? Idk, seems strange someone would completely strip it, do red oxide primer, spray it white and put correct decals back on it with correct parts. And far enough back to have the rust it has on it now you know?


----------



## RustyHornet

I myself find it funny that some will dig themselves deep in a hole because the catalog says they didn’t make one. It’s pretty obvious to me that that’s an original decal on the seat tube, with white paint under it. But, I don’t know anything, I wasn’t there to see them all built so don’t take my word for it!


----------



## Cruiserdude94

Cruiserdude94 said:


> Maybe for like a race team? Idk, seems strange someone would completely strip it, do red oxide primer, spray it white and put correct decals back on it with correct parts. And far enough back to have the rust it has on it now you know?



Even the fact that it is for sure a sidewinder it’s odd that it’s dated December of 1980 and the sidewinder i believe to have been introduced in 1982. Maybe a few were released before that time in white!? Idk.. just mind barfing now


----------



## Cruiserdude94

crank dated 1979


----------



## Xlobsterman

Cruiserdude94 said:


> Even the fact that it is for sure a sidewinder it’s odd that it’s dated December of 1980 and the sidewinder i believe to have been introduced in 1982. Maybe a few were released before that time in white!? Idk.. just mind barfing now




The first model year was 1982 for the Sidewinder, and they only came in Silver/Blue and Sierra Brown/Gold.

The frame date is irrelevant, and the 4 numbers stamped into the head badge is the actual day the complete bike came off the assembly line at the factory! In this case, yours is dated 2671, and that indicates is was built in late 81 for the 82 model year.

BUT, all that being said, given the condition of the bike, and the 79 dated cranks, I would say it is just a franken bike someone through together and painted sometime over its 40 years of existence!

If you want to fool yourself into thinking this is a factory paint job when given the documentation available for these, then I guess you can keep mind barfing.........LOL


----------



## RustyHornet

Xlobsterman said:


> The first model year was 1982 for the Sidewinder, and they only came in Silver/Blue and Sierra Brown/Gold.
> 
> The frame date is irrelevant, and the 4 numbers stamped into the head badge is the actual day the complete bike came off the assembly line at the factory! In this case, yours is dated 2671, and that indicates is was built in late 81 for the 82 model year.
> 
> BUT, all that being said, given the condition of the bike, and the 79 dated cranks, I would say it is just a franken bike someone through together and painted sometime over its 40 years of existence!
> 
> If you want to fool yourself into thinking this is a factory paint job when given the documentation available for these, then I guess you can keep mind barfing.........LOL
> 
> View attachment 1482413



Got it. So if it wasn’t listed in the catalog, it never existed. No matter what the evidence tells us on the frame. Thank you for you expertise! I’m glad you commented with your knowledge of every single bike that left the Schwinn factory ever.


----------



## RustyHornet

I’d just like the point out that you could in fact get a bike from Schwinn in a color that was not listed for that bike in the catalog…. I’ve had one myself that was a custom ordered color….


----------



## Xlobsterman

RustyHornet said:


> Got it. So if it wasn’t listed in the catalog, it never existed. No matter what the evidence tells us on the frame. Thank you for you expertise! I’m glad you commented with your knowledge of every single bike that left the Schwinn factory ever.




I don't see any evidence that this is in fact a factory paint job! You can believe what ever you want, even if it is a comforting lie..............LOL


----------



## Cruiserdude94

pretty convincing it’s factory paint if you ask me


----------



## Cruiserdude94

I’m not trying to stir up an argument, simply just trying to figure out why this bike is painted white with original decals, leads me to believe it’s original paint and the evidence I’ve found is quite convincing and that is could be factory paint.


----------



## Cruiserdude94




----------



## Xlobsterman

Cruiserdude94 said:


> I’m not trying to stir up an argument, simply just trying to figure out why this bike is painted white with original decals, leads me to believe it’s original paint and the evidence I’ve found is quite convincing and that is could be factory paint.




Speculation is not evidence...................LOL

I have some original decals................


----------



## Cruiserdude94

and another white one surfaces, contacted the guy whose the owner says dated 1980 like mine. Says it also appears to be originally white with overspray inside the frame.


----------



## RustyHornet

Xlobsterman said:


> Yep, it must be true if you found a picture on the internet.....................!
> 
> Here is a picture of a "RARE" Great White Seagull.
> 
> View attachment 1483732



Why are you being so negative? This guy is just trying to find out information on a bike he’s picked up. You keep claiming he has no evidence, but the only thing you can point to is catalog pages, what does that prove? What do catalog pages prove?

We all know bikes left the factory in ways that the catalog says they shouldn’t have. I’ve personally owned a Schwinn bike that was a custom ordered color not offered on the bike it was sprayed on. 

Give it a rest. Go away. Change the channel if you’re not happy with what you see. More than one example of these bikes has surfaced now in white due this this guys digging around. And every single one of them still has factory decals on them.

You are not God. You were not there when each of these bikes were built. You were not there when the orders came in. The rest of us would like to see what comes of this. Maybe you should too. Maybe you might learn something. Maybe you should give it a rest before driving more youngsters away from this ever increasingly expensive hobby….

Good day, sir.


----------



## Xlobsterman

RustyHornet said:


> Why are you being so negative? This guy is just trying to find out information on a bike he’s picked up. You keep claiming he has no evidence, but the only thing you can point to is catalog pages, what does that prove? What do catalog pages prove?
> 
> We all know bikes left the factory in ways that the catalog says they shouldn’t have. I’ve personally owned a Schwinn bike that was a custom ordered color not offered on the bike it was sprayed on.
> 
> Give it a rest. Go away. Change the channel if you’re not happy with what you see. More than one example of these bikes has surfaced now in white due this this guys digging around. And every single one of them still has factory decals on them.
> 
> You are not God. You were not there when each of these bikes were built. You were not there when the orders came in. The rest of us would like to see what comes of this. Maybe you should too. Maybe you might learn something. Maybe you should give it a rest before driving more youngsters away from this ever increasingly expensive hobby….
> 
> Good day, sir.




The only negativity I see here is yours towards me for providing documented factual into on this subject matter!

There is NO EVIDENCE to suggest that these bikes ever came from the factory in white. A couple of pics found on the internet is no proof of that. Bikes are easily painted, and customized. I customized lots of bikes back in the early 80's when I worked at the Schwinn dealership.

Anyhow, you or anyone else can believe what you want as it pertains to this subject. If you have some documentation from Schwinn as it relates to this, then please share it with us. But until then, I will just agree to disagree, and believe what I know to be factual info from the dealer documentation I have, and from my first hand experience working at a Schwinn dealer during that era!


----------



## Cruiserdude94

I will continue to compile any information regarding this including any speculative catalogs that may shine light on the subject. If all information still leads us to dead end than so be it. Anyone with first hand information beyond what’s been posted in the thread please feel free to add if something more concrete comes up. Thanks


----------



## Xlobsterman

Can anyone read Japanese? Here is the original listing for one of the pics that was posted.









						1982 Schwinn Sidewinder WHITE | CALI BIKES SC powered by BASE
					

1982 Schwinn Sidewinder White　ヴィンテージ　レア　直輸入




					www.calibikes.jp


----------



## birdzgarage

That frame in question is an old repaint.not taking sides here but not any og prime but in one or two spots.and schwinn paint doesnt age like that.lots of evidence available to see how even a badly abused frame the paint does not age like that.im 100% convinced after carefully looking at the pics.i have an original paint white cruiser for comparison.after getting mine i did a lot of research on the special order frame colors.saw several examples of 80s white factory paint in various stages of aging.ive also restored and preserved vintage cars for over 30 years and am very familiar with aged paint.that is rattle canned.look at the paint chipped areas on mrg's white cruiser,plenty of pics of it on here.and no,you could not special order a custom color schwinn from the factory in the 80s.although there were plenty of shops that would have them repainted if you wanted to pay for it.


----------



## birdzgarage

Not mention that the guy you are arguing with probably has more knowledge on this era of schwinns that anyone on this forum.hes just laying down the facts.


----------



## Cruiserdude94

birdzgarage said:


> Not mention that the guy you are arguing with probably has more knowledge on this era of schwinns that anyone on this forum.hes just laying down the facts.



I’m in total agreement that it doesn’t seem to be factory paint. Overspray of white in the frame and some areas have red oxide primer but other areas definitely do not at all. It’s just soooo odd that there are decals on top on the white paint and white under the headbadge. It had me wondering if it’s possible a dealer custom painted it for customer order and then put all the correct decals back on it??

I was just hoping to find if anyone had any first hand knowledge of a dealer that would do that or not. Either way it’s super cool and wanted to know what I need to restore it to. The sweet custom ordered white sidewinder or what I believe to have been originally a silver model.

However if more white ones for some reason surface and are some how from the same dealer that would be an interesting twist. Haha!

Most likely will go back to silver seeing how rough it is🤘🏼


----------



## Cruiserdude94

Xlobsterman said:


> Can anyone read Japanese? Here is the original listing for one of the pics that was posted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1982 Schwinn Sidewinder WHITE | CALI BIKES SC powered by BASE
> 
> 
> 1982 Schwinn Sidewinder White　ヴィンテージ　レア　直輸入
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.calibikes.jp



Dang these pics are super clear! Paint looks very similar to mine, nicer shape for sure. Decals over the white too… no clue what to think really. May not be factory but someone had a hand in this white sidewinders creation! What’s your opinion? Just a couple of customs done at different bike shops? Or just pure coincidence?


----------



## Xlobsterman

Cruiserdude94 said:


> pretty convincing it’s factory paint if you ask me





Cruiserdude94 said:


> I’m in total agreement that it doesn’t seem to be factory paint.




You have taken quite the flip-flop.........................LMAO 🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Cruiserdude94

Xlobsterman said:


> You have taken quite the flip-flop.........................LMAO 🤣🤣🤣🤣



I said it’s convincing to me that it COULD be factory paint. I never once told you, you are wrong with what you were saying. With what my bike looks like it doesn’t seem to match with what the catalogs tell us. Sure I want this to be a one off situation, who wouldn’t! But then the listing you found of a different white sidewinder had the same paint issues and decals as mine with a different bike shop sticker. So what does that tell us then?


----------



## Cruiserdude94

Cruiserdude94 said:


> I said it’s convincing to me that it COULD be factory paint. I never once told you, you are wrong with what you were saying. With what my bike looks like it doesn’t seem to match with what the catalogs tell us. Sure I want this to be a one off situation, who wouldn’t! But then the listing you found of a different white sidewinder had the same paint issues and decals as mine with a different bike shop sticker. So what does that tell us then?



Also! If you translate that listing in google translater…


----------



## Xlobsterman

Cruiserdude94 said:


> Also! If you translate that listing in google translater…
> 
> View attachment 1485001




I can post copies of listings all day long from Ebay that make false claims in relation to vintage Schwinn bikes!

Sellers make all kinds of false claims to try and sell things!!!!!

Believe what you want..............................


----------



## Cruiserdude94

Will do sir, while the rest of us try to learn and disprove this bike being white or not. I’m going to ask if you step away from the conversation if you have nothing helpful to add. The listing YOU provided has given us better information on the subject that actually pushes the needle towards the idea that there WERE white sidewinders… from what we’ve seen all answers thus far are speculative with nothing being certain. So until I get a concrete answer with proof, I will continue to share information.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

Xlobsterman said:


> Believe what you want..



Ahh there in lies the rub. It goes back to a thread about the "truth" and my statement that the "truth" is what an individual believes. I believe that some Schwinn executive is living on a beach somewhere with all the answers. He is probably drunk


----------



## RustyHornet

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Ahh there in lies the rub. It goes back to a thread about the "truth" and my statement that the "truth" is what an individual believes. I believe that some Schwinn executive is living on a beach somewhere with all the answers. He is probably drunk



We shall soon hopefully, fingers crossed, get an answer from a person who would (or should) know. He’s not sitting on a beach drunk either, at least I hope not! Lol


----------



## sue12

Xlobsterman said:


> White Sidewinders do exist..........
> 
> View attachment 1485252



Is everyone here really drinking thier own cool aid? It is a well known fact that if you had the money you could have any schwinn done in any color way you wanted. Also even the dealer changes the regular Ashtabula blade forks for bmx styles on the cruisers late 70s. So there is no gospel in the absolute sense! It is the best kind of American company, like mopar, Ford or gm or yore if you have the cash you can have it you’re way.


----------



## Xlobsterman

sue12 said:


> Is everyone here really drinking thier own cool aid? It is a well known fact that if you had the money you could have any schwinn done in any color way you wanted. Also even the dealer changes the regular Ashtabula blade forks for bmx styles on the cruisers late 70s. So there is no gospel in the absolute sense! It is the best kind of American company, like mopar, Ford or gm or yore if you have the cash you can have it you’re way.




That is incorrect, not every Schwinn bike was available for special orders! Some of the higher end bikes were available for special order, but not all. Also, due to the popularity of the Schwinn Cruiser, Schwinn did offer those (Frames ONLY) in special colors, (White Included) and you can see that in the previous pic I posted earlier in this thread.

But you are correct that us dealers would upsell, and swap out the standard forks on Cruisers with tube forks, with the most popular being the Tange chrome tube fork. And that is fact, since I swapped out lots of them back in the day at the shop I worked at.


----------



## RustyHornet

sue12 said:


> Is everyone here really drinking thier own cool aid? It is a well known fact that if you had the money you could have any schwinn done in any color way you wanted. Also even the dealer changes the regular Ashtabula blade forks for bmx styles on the cruisers late 70s. So there is no gospel in the absolute sense! It is the best kind of American company, like mopar, Ford or gm or yore if you have the cash you can have it you’re way.



I had a Schwinn road bike once that left the factory in a color that was not offered on it. It was custom built at the factory by the man whom it was for. It was his retirement gift from Schwinn and he put special components and requested it be painted a special color. It was verified by Schwinn 
and several documents. It could and absolutely did happen!

Those saying otherwise are just closing their minds off to learning more than they already know…

I looked closer and did some more research on this bike in question (which I’m the only one on here besides the owner who has laid my own eyes and hands on it),  the build date according to the badge states 9/24/81, Sidewinder didn’t show up in the catalog till ‘82 as we all know. How early was too early? Why do all the white ones have the factory seat tube decal and yellow safety sticker on the down tube, but not have a sidewinder decal? Why? Why does every white one look that way? Why are all the white ones,  that I’ve seen and been able to read the badge number on, built in August or September of ‘81? 

I’m here to learn. I’m here to try and disprove this anomaly. I have an ‘83 frame dated (head badge is gone so don’t know build date) Sidewinder. Crank is dated ‘81. It’s Chestnut Brown as the catalog states was the brown color available for ‘83, but it has ‘82 decals on it according to the catalog, Sierra brown being the stated brown color for ‘82.


----------



## RustyHornet

Oh and my road bike with the custom color wasn’t a high end bike………..

“Believe what you want……………”


----------



## Xlobsterman

RustyHornet said:


> I had a Schwinn road bike once that left the factory in a color that was not offered on it. It was custom built at the factory by the man whom it was for. It was his retirement gift from Schwinn and he put special components and requested it be painted a special color. It was verified by Schwinn
> and several documents. It could and absolutely did happen!




I am sure a few bikes were custom built at the factory by the employees, for themselves! I would have done the same thing if I worked there!

I built lots of custom bikes during the years I worked at the Schwinn dealer, and we were one of the premier shops in my area for custom bikes, specifically the Spitfires and Cruisers!


----------



## Xlobsterman

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Ahh there in lies the rub. It goes back to a thread about the "truth" and my statement that the "truth" is what an individual believes.


----------



## Xlobsterman

RustyHornet said:


> Oh and my road bike with the custom color wasn’t a high end bike………..
> 
> “Believe what you want……………”




So lets see some pics of this super rare bike you had.


----------



## RustyHornet

Xlobsterman said:


> View attachment 1485741


----------



## Xlobsterman

RustyHornet said:


> View attachment 1485743




And so far the only truth that has been presented as it relates to this topic was by myself in the form of documentation direct from Schwinn! And for some reason, some people can't handle that truth?


----------



## RustyHornet

So, getting back to what this thread is about which is learning about these early Sidewinder’s. We have now enough evidence to dig deeper in this. We know of 2 early white sidewinders that we can see the build dates on and they are built a month apart from each other in August and September of 1981. I do not know when the catalog was officially released for 1982.

I have not found anyone to verify the claim of the silver paint turning white, yet. I do find it odd for that to be the case though. Like @birdzgarage I also have experience in the restoration world, I was born in a body shop and for the last 12 years I have been professionally restoring and preserving classic cars. I do have one factory white Schwinn frame, it is a 1961 however, that is every bit if not worse than the white frame in question here. I too was thrown off by the patina on this one in question originally, to me Schwinn paint doesn’t crack like this one has, but damn if my heavy patina white frame doesn’t show the same appearance

Let’s look at what we do know, for those who are interested in learning about this time in Schwinn’s history… We have two bikes that appear to have left the factory in white, I reference these two because we have one in hand and the other we have good online pictures of and can read the date. Both have their special blue Schwinn seat tube decal and the yellow downtube safety decal. However, both do not have any indication of ever having a “sidewinder” decal or any marking relating to the name “sidewinder”.

At the time based on what I can find Schwinn did not offer another frame that was built or configured like these. So, if these bikes were white, what were they? Having been in the car business since birth, I know it’s common for manufactures to release new models during the previous model year, but how soon is too soon? August is early, but 3rd week in September is getting closer.

Why would anyone purchase a new bike, completely disassemble it, that’s the only way you are gonna get white overspray in the frame, then put it back together and then walk back into the Schwinn dealer to purchase a set of factory decals and stickers, of which one is a safety sticker? Seems odd to me, hence why we are trying to learn rather than just speculate based on what the catalog says.

So the idea was brought up about the “disappearing pigment act of 1981”, a possible special dealer order or a prototype. So where do we go from here? We reach out to those who might know more than us, not those working in a dealer at the time, higher than that.

I reached out to Richard Schwinn, co-owner of Waterford Cycle now. To ask him his thoughts and see what could have gone on back in those days. Here is what he said:

“
Thanks for your email.  I don't have any particular insight as to the styling deviation.  In 1981, all sorts of crazy things were going on at Schwinn, but I was working outside of the Schwinn world.  It could have been a special run for one of the regional distributors or some kind of prototype.  Schwinn had a serious inventory problem, so it doesn't surprise me that they used a crank for this model, with was an early low-end mountain bike.

Sorry I can't be more help,

Richard”

I then asked him if it was possible or common for dealers to order special colors.

“Dealers wouldn't be able to get a special color, but a regional distributor might. Richard”

I am going to continue to research this because I am interested and want to learn, I hope soon I’ll be able to lay my eyes and hands on this frame in question to examine it closer. I hope all of you are interested in learning more about these potentially white sidewinders.


----------



## RustyHornet

Xlobsterman said:


> And so far the only truth that has been presented as it relates to this topic was by myself in the form of documentation direct from Schwinn! And for some reason, some people can't handle that truth?



You are correct, we shall completely disregard the truth that the frame and build dates tell us. Absolutely disregard that and go solely on what you and the catalog say, because you were the only one to witness each of these built and were there in the engineering and design rooms. Thank you, your highness!


----------



## birdzgarage

Cruiserdude94 said:


> View attachment 1482444



Look carefully at the pic with the yellow decal.that is a smudge in the paint from installing the decal wet.schwinn baked the paint in an oven.and if you really look good on a big screen,you can see silver paint under the white.white was put directly over the brown primer.the silver second coat was only used on the candy type colors.its a repainted silver bike that didnt have all its pant sanded.im not arguing that there isnt the possibility of a employee done white frame, but the one in question is for sure not factory applied white paint.too many indicators of repaint.i personally own a white 80 cruiser frame for comparison.the white when chipped directly reveals brown primer.the automotive type white paint that schwinn then doesnt deteriorate in that way.too flaky and showing way too much rust thru for a factory applied paint job in the early 80s.ivehad ab have some pretty weathered schwinn frames and they just dont age like that in this amount of time.if you compare it directly to a factory paint bike side by side, im sure most of you will see what im seeing.much respect to everyone in the thread.not trying to be a dick.just giving my contribution to the thread.no loss or gain for me here.


----------



## Xlobsterman

RustyHornet said:


> So, getting back to what this thread is about which is learning about these early Sidewinder’s. We have now enough evidence to dig deeper in this. We know of 2 early white sidewinders that we can see the build dates on and they are built a month apart from each other in August and September of 1981. I do not know when the catalog was officially released for 1982.
> 
> I have not found anyone to verify the claim of the silver paint turning white, yet. I do find it odd for that to be the case though. Like @birdzgarage I also have experience in the restoration world, I was born in a body shop and for the last 12 years I have been professionally restoring and preserving classic cars. I do have one factory white Schwinn frame, it is a 1961 however, that is every bit if not worse than the white frame in question here. I too was thrown off by the patina on this one in question originally, to me Schwinn paint doesn’t crack like this one has, but damn if my heavy patina white frame doesn’t show the same appearance
> 
> Let’s look at what we do know, for those who are interested in learning about this time in Schwinn’s history… We have two bikes that appear to have left the factory in white, I reference these two because we have one in hand and the other we have good online pictures of and can read the date. Both have their special blue Schwinn seat tube decal and the yellow downtube safety decal. However, both do not have any indication of ever having a “sidewinder” decal or any marking relating to the name “sidewinder”.
> 
> At the time based on what I can find Schwinn did not offer another frame that was built or configured like these. So, if these bikes were white, what were they? Having been in the car business since birth, I know it’s common for manufactures to release new models during the previous model year, but how soon is too soon? August is early, but 3rd week in September is getting closer.
> 
> Why would anyone purchase a new bike, completely disassemble it, that’s the only way you are gonna get white overspray in the frame, then put it back together and then walk back into the Schwinn dealer to purchase a set of factory decals and stickers, of which one is a safety sticker? Seems odd to me, hence why we are trying to learn rather than just speculate based on what the catalog says.
> 
> So the idea was brought up about the “disappearing pigment act of 1981”, a possible special dealer order or a prototype. So where do we go from here? We reach out to those who might know more than us, not those working in a dealer at the time, higher than that.
> 
> I reached out to Richard Schwinn, co-owner of Waterford Cycle now. To ask him his thoughts and see what could have gone on back in those days. Here is what he said:
> 
> “
> Thanks for your email.  I don't have any particular insight as to the styling deviation.  In 1981, all sorts of crazy things were going on at Schwinn, but I was working outside of the Schwinn world.  It could have been a special run for one of the regional distributors or some kind of prototype.  Schwinn had a serious inventory problem, so it doesn't surprise me that they used a crank for this model, with was an early low-end mountain bike.
> 
> Sorry I can't be more help,
> 
> Richard”
> 
> I then asked him if it was possible or common for dealers to order special colors.
> 
> “Dealers wouldn't be able to get a special color, but a regional distributor might. Richard”
> 
> I am going to continue to research this because I am interested and want to learn, I hope soon I’ll be able to lay my eyes and hands on this frame in question to examine it closer. I hope all of you are interested in learning more about these potentially white sidewinders.




This has to be the most entertaining message thread that I have seen on this website to date!

There is no evidence to even suggest that the frame in question came from the Schwinn factory in white! Speculation, and the will for it to happen is not evidence!

To really understand why the chances of this being true are slim, you need to understand exactly what was going on with the Schwinn company during that era!

I worked for one of the premier Schwinn dealers in my area during the late 70's & early 80's, and I was there in the middle of things watching it all go down! When it came to the mountain bike industry, Schwinn was YEARS behind what was actually going on in the real world. I was building custom MTB at my shop years before Schwinn issued anything that even resembled a MTB. By the time Schwinn released the King Sting in 81, and the Sidewinder in 82, other companies were already selling MTB, and shops like ours were building custom MTB from custom frames. When the Sidewinder hit the dealers show room, it was a total FLOP. It's geometry was all wrong, and it just looked like a modified Varsity with balloon tires........!

Now, during the early 80's, the Schwinn factory went on strike in late 80 into early 81. Production was at a stand still during that time. There was a recent message thread that was discussing why there were so many MR built frames when Schwinn was on strike in Dec. of 80, but there was no documentation to verify why in that thread, so that is still all speculatory. They had some serious production issues after that, and it took them some time to get things ramped up again after the strike, but the company was already circling the toilet bowl, and the Chicago factory started shutting down in 82, and finally closed in 83.

I learned long ago to never say never, but I also have common sense, and especially in todays world with misinformation being the "NEW NORMAL", I do not believe everything posted on the internet. Now that being said, IMO, the chances of Schwinn ever producing one of the Sidewinders in white, is slim, to none! It just doesn't make sense that Schwinn would produce a model in a custom color, when the bike was a total flop on the sales floor! And pictures of a white frame all rusted out, and someone's will for it to be something it is not, is not evidence that something ever happened.

Here is a pic of myself on the custom Champion MTB I built for myself in 79 long before Schwinn ever put anything on the sales floor that even remotely resembled a MTB.






And here is a good video explaining the beginning of Schwinn's demise, that all started with their late entry into the MTB scene during that time.


----------



## kingsting

How about the white one with the early decals at the end of this thread?









						1980 white schwinn cruiser | All Things Schwinn
					

Any pics from a 80 catalog and what other years were the special order colors available?, I have had 80-83!, all my 80's have been HR or MR.   Here is the 1980 catalog pic of the frames available.




					thecabe.com
				




I remember one of these showing up on eBay many years ago that sparked a similar discussion but I don't recall which messageboard it was on. I don't see the thread here on the CABE... It was a west coast bike and had the same early style decals.


----------



## RustyHornet

kingsting said:


> How about the white one with the early decals at the end of this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1980 white schwinn cruiser | All Things Schwinn
> 
> 
> Any pics from a 80 catalog and what other years were the special order colors available?, I have had 80-83!, all my 80's have been HR or MR.   Here is the 1980 catalog pic of the frames available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecabe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember one of these showing up on eBay many years ago that sparked a similar discussion but I don't recall which messageboard it was on. I don't see the thread here on the CABE... It was a west coast bike and had the same early style decals.
> 
> View attachment 1486903
> 
> View attachment 1486904
> 
> View attachment 1486905



Well if that doesn’t look like a white Sidewinder. Awesome! Will dig into this deeper later! Thank you for posting!!!


----------



## Cruiserdude94

kingsting said:


> How about the white one with the early decals at the end of this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1980 white schwinn cruiser | All Things Schwinn
> 
> 
> Any pics from a 80 catalog and what other years were the special order colors available?, I have had 80-83!, all my 80's have been HR or MR.   Here is the 1980 catalog pic of the frames available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecabe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember one of these showing up on eBay many years ago that sparked a similar discussion but I don't recall which messageboard it was on. I don't see the thread here on the CABE... It was a west coast bike and had the same early style decals.
> 
> View attachment 1486903
> 
> View attachment 1486904
> 
> View attachment 1486905Well would you look at that!!



Holy cow! Thank you for posting.


----------



## kingsting

I'm going to play the speculation game with Cheezer's white bike. It's a June serial number and the headbadge date code is 2221. That would be August 10th of 1981 (A Monday). I'd guess Schwinn released a handful of these in white with those decals before any literature was printed up. (Maybe to test the market and get feedback from a few dealers?) Then they did a running change shortly after using the "classier" silver & chestnut colors along with the different decals.


----------



## RustyHornet

kingsting said:


> I'm going to play the speculation game with Cheezer's white bike. It's a June serial number and the headbadge date code is 2221. That would be August 10th of 1981 (A Monday). I'd guess Schwinn released a handful of these in white with those decals before any literature was printed up. (Maybe to test the market and get feedback from a few dealers?) Then they did a running change shortly after using the "classier" silver & chestnut colors along with the different decals.



That’s what I’ve got from this. That is the earliest one I’ve seen yet, the one from Japan looked to me as around August 23, 1981, I can’t make out the exact number, but it’s about 2351. The original poster of this threads bike is September 24, 1981.


----------



## GTs58

This same thing happened many years ago when the Black Sting Rays started popping up. History is repeating itself and our in house Schwinn expert needs to realize schit like this happens with Schwinn. 

Here's a bike that doesn't exist in any of Schwinn's catalogs or literature. A 1963 Corvette 5 speed and the only one to date that has shown up. 









						Coppertone Corvette 5 Speed, 1963? | All Things Schwinn
					

This bike was spotted hanging in the back ground of a picture of another bike. I contacted the owner and was able to parches it out of Texas, it was in very rough condition but what really caught my eye was it was Coppertone which was a color that was not offered in 61 62,  and around the 8th...




					thecabe.com


----------



## RustyHornet

GTs58 said:


> This same thing happened many years ago when the Black Sting Rays started popping up. History is repeating itself and our in house Schwinn expert needs to realize schit like this happens with Schwinn.
> 
> Here's a bike that doesn't exist in any of Schwinn's catalogs or literature. A 1963 Corvette 5 speed and the only one to date that has shown up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coppertone Corvette 5 Speed, 1963? | All Things Schwinn
> 
> 
> This bike was spotted hanging in the back ground of a picture of another bike. I contacted the owner and was able to parches it out of Texas, it was in very rough condition but what really caught my eye was it was Coppertone which was a color that was not offered in 61 62,  and around the 8th...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecabe.com



The object of the exercise is to learn! That’s why we are here. I can’t see why anyone would go so far to try and make something like this untrue? I’d like to think all of us bike people would want to try and find out just how true odd stuff like this could be before just immediately turning it down.

Thank you for making us aware of another anomaly! Someone should make a thread and it should be a sticky about all the weir stuff that was never in the catalog. Schwinn Anomalies!


----------



## Xlobsterman

RustyHornet said:


> The object of the exercise is to learn! That’s why we are here. I can’t see why anyone would go so far to try and make something like this untrue? I’d like to think all of us bike people would want to try and find out just how true odd stuff like this could be before just immediately turning it down.
> 
> Thank you for making us aware of another anomaly! Someone should make a thread and it should be a sticky about all the weir stuff that was never in the catalog. Schwinn Anomalies!




OK, now since we have beaten the Sidewinder horse to death, lets discuss that other rare King Sting frame that was mentioned! LOL


----------



## RustyHornet

Xlobsterman said:


> OK, now since we have beaten the Sidewinder horse to death, lets discuss that other rare King Sting frame that was mentioned! LOL
> 
> View attachment 1487423



And there you go again, belittling someone who’s trying to learn… Good job, sir. Make fun one someone before admitting you were wrong. Real grown up thing to do…..


----------



## Xlobsterman

RustyHornet said:


> And there you go again, belittling someone who’s trying to learn… Good job, sir. Make fun one someone before admitting you were wrong. Real grown up thing to do…..




Hey, I am just like everyone else! I want to learn about this rare King Sting now!


----------



## birdzgarage

kingsting said:


> How about the white one with the early decals at the end of this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1980 white schwinn cruiser | All Things Schwinn
> 
> 
> Any pics from a 80 catalog and what other years were the special order colors available?, I have had 80-83!, all my 80's have been HR or MR.   Here is the 1980 catalog pic of the frames available.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thecabe.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I remember one of these showing up on eBay many years ago that sparked a similar discussion but I don't recall which messageboard it was on. I don't see the thread here on the CABE... It was a west coast bike and had the same early style decals.
> 
> View attachment 1486903
> 
> View attachment 1486904
> 
> View attachment 1486905



Now that is more like it.that one looks legit to me.the first one i still say is a repaint.the one in japan is too hard to tell in the pics.this one is,at least from what i can see a factory built bike.thats a find to fuel your discussion.the paint and the actual presence and nicly matched deteriorating sidewinder decals seem spot on with this one.


----------



## RustyHornet

Cheese and rice… Here we go again….


----------



## RustyHornet




----------



## RustyHornet

I’ve had more adult conversations with my 5 year old…. LOL!


----------



## RustyHornet

Oh wait for it….

“believe what you want…..”


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

RustyHornet said:


> Cheese and rice… Here we go again….



Here we go again, it never stops going. This will be a  topic long after we are gone.


RustyHornet said:


> “believe what you want…..”



This is the way


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969

RustyHornet said:


> Cheese and rice… Here we go again….



Unless that Schwinn executive sobers up and chimes in with the "truth"


----------



## RustyHornet

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Unless that Schwinn executive sobers up and chimes in with the "truth"



At this point I’m convinced that a letter from Schwinn sent to dealers in 1980 could surface about white sidewinders coming and it would be called a forgery…


----------



## Xlobsterman

RustyHornet said:


> And there you go again, belittling someone who’s trying to learn… Good job, sir. Make fun one someone before admitting you were wrong. Real grown up thing to do…..




Admit I am wrong about what?

So far I am the only one of has provided any documented info from Schwinn on the subject….!


----------



## Cruiserdude94

Xlobsterman said:


> Admit I am wrong about what?
> 
> So far I am the only one of has provided any documented info from Schwinn on the subject….!



catalogs… which have been proven wrong before which makes them speculative, to your definition. This is the whole reason I made this thread to see if this was another anomaly that was unknown to even the most knowledgeable on the subject.

If these sidewinders are not “factory” white paint then which regional distributor was repainting them white? That is the question at hand right now. Mine is rough yes, but now we have a great example with all of the decals and parts it seems. So who was making them in white, so well that they look factory other than the poor quality of the white paint itself?

Can any of those questions be answered by the catalog? Nope, which is why I came to the Cabe… hoping for more info than what any person with a search engine can find…I am looking for info beyond the surface.


----------



## RustyHornet

By now… Even the slow people are catching on….


----------



## Cruiserdude94

So new find today on the sidewinder frame! Remnants of original early sidewinder decals!


----------



## Cruiserdude94




----------



## Cruiserdude94




----------



## Cruiserdude94

I’m 100% convinced this bike was born white… red oxide primer is apparent now, plus the remnants of the early style sidewinder decals (blue ones)… I’m led to believe that they did an early run of white ones, realized the white paint sucked and changed the catalog color options for the 82 model year to silver instead of white…


----------



## RustyHornet

Here’s some pictures of a 1961 frame in factory white for what it’s worth. Quite a bit could have changed in 20 years, but the paint has aged similar or worse in a similar climate, Northern Indiana vs Michigan like the white sidewinder. Paint is cracking just like it.


----------



## Cruiserdude94

white inside the kickstand tube


----------



## Xlobsterman

Cruiserdude94 said:


> *catalogs… which have been proven wrong before which makes them speculative, to your definition*. This is the whole reason I made this thread to see if this was another anomaly that was unknown to even the most knowledgeable on the subject.
> 
> If these sidewinders are not “factory” white paint then which regional distributor was repainting them white? That is the question at hand right now. Mine is rough yes, but now we have a great example with all of the decals and parts it seems. So who was making them in white, so well that they look factory other than the poor quality of the white paint itself?
> 
> Can any of those questions be answered by the catalog? Nope, which is why I came to the Cabe… hoping for more info than what any person with a search engine can find…I am looking for info beyond the surface.




The entertainment value from this post has been GREAT...........! Keep it coming!!!!!

So when are we going to discuss that King Sting frame? 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣


----------



## RustyHornet

Xlobsterman said:


> The entertainment value from this post has been GREAT...........! Keep it coming!!!!!
> 
> So when are we going to discuss that King Sting frame? 🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣🤣



I’ve never seen a person so confident that they are an expert on a subject, yet have been proven wrong and continue to further discredit themselves to the point that if they were to comment on this subject again, they would just be ignored and laughed at…

Catalog thumper obviously isn’t getting the picture. You’ve added zero useful information on this topic, everything you have posted is readily available online.

You were wrong when you said they never made white ones, you are wrong on the brown colors….

Did you eat paint chips as a kid?


----------



## birdzgarage

The fact you are seriously trying to compare aged paint from 61 to a frame supposedly painted in 80 proves your knowledge of paint is spot on.gimme a friggin break.thats 20 years of time difference dude.you guys can argue among yourselves about crappy old frames that may or may not be repainted.im gonna go compare some 61 chevy paint to a 1980 chevy paint job.lol.im not hating on any of you guys but im totally done with this thread.have fun and glad you found a real white sidewinder


----------



## RustyHornet

birdzgarage said:


> The fact you are seriously trying to compare aged paint from 61 to a frame supposedly painted in 80 proves your knowledge of paint is spot on.gimme a friggin break.thats 20 years of time difference dude.you guys can argue among yourselves about crappy old frames that may or may not be repainted.im gonna go compare some 61 chevy paint to a 1980 chevy paint job.lol.im not hating on any of you guys but im totally done with this thread.have fun and glad you found a real white sidewinder



That is exactly why I disclosed what year it was and to take it as you’d like. I also stated that it was 20 years of difference, reading comprehension must be hard for you… I’ve spent my entire life studying paint, preserving original paint, restoring cars back to 1000 point showroom condition. This is my life. Sorry I offended you with the truth. I respected you till this thread. Sorry you feel that way. You and your buddy can go back to stroking each other in private while the rest of us have adult conversations….


----------



## birdzgarage

You clearly compared the aging of the two.i didnt missunderstand anything.call names and get butthurt all you want.that was an absolutely stupid comparison.you can call experiance all you want.you just have no clue what your talking about


----------



## birdzgarage

And the only stroking im doing is with your wife ,since you want to take it there tough guy


----------



## birdzgarage

RustyHornet said:


> Here’s some pictures of a 1961 frame in factory white for what it’s worth. Quite a bit could have changed in 20 years, but the paint has aged similar or worse in a similar climate, Northern Indiana vs Michigan like the white sidewinder. Paint is cracking just like it.
> 
> View attachment 1487615
> 
> View attachment 1487616
> 
> View attachment 1487617
> 
> View attachment 1487618



Comparison.yes i can read


----------



## RustyHornet

birdzgarage said:


> Comparison.yes i can read



Thanks for proving my point! Good day, sir!


----------



## GTs58

birdzgarage said:


> And the only stroking im doing is with your wife ,since you want to take it there tough guy




Wow wee! 

Just posted this to see how long it takes before the mods respond.


----------



## kostnerave

Cruiserdude94 said:


> I’m not trying to stir up an argument, simply just trying to figure out why this bike is painted white with original decals, leads me to believe it’s original paint and the evidence I’ve found is quite convincing and that is could be factory paint.
> 
> View attachment 1482443



This is the most convincing evidence for the bike being white from the factory. Why repaint a bike white and search for the correct date stamped badge, in blue, no less. Congrats on the great find!


----------



## Cruiserdude94

kostnerave said:


> This is the most convincing evidence for the bike being white from the factory. Why repaint a bike white and search for the correct date stamped badge, in blue, no less. Congrats on the great find!



Oh believe me it’s definitely not getting repainted now! With original decal remnants has to stay ratty!


----------



## Cruiserdude94

This is a 1982 model (first year of 3 that it was available) made in December of 1980, in Chicago. It wasn’t sold until March 1983, at the Victorville Schwinn Cyclery in Victorville California. It has the original owner’s manual with their stamp and the matching serial number. It has a 6 digit California Bicycle License Sticker on the Seat Tube. This is the 5 speed model. It has dust & grime from storage over the years, and minor wear from use, but appears to be all original, except possibly the Brooks saddle. It’s been stored for many years so the shifter cable isn’t moving in the rear housing. The tires are inflated and holding air fine with no dryrot. The front wheel spins straight. The rear has a very slight warp in one small section, possibly from being dropped onto something while the tire was flat, but that should bend back and true easily since it spins straight otherwise. I was able to ride it around the driveway. It’s noted on the owner’s manual as being sold as White by the original dealer. There are some spots of wear/chipping with finish loss, that have a brown layer of paint underneath, but it looks like primer rather than a repaint. The headbadge, nor fork dropouts are date stamped. The down tube and forks have unique decals. I wish i knew more of the story behind this ride, but it is an estate find so what you see is what you get. Also, the rear brake caliper was replaced with a Weinmann 1024 at some point from the og Dia Compe. Local cash pickup preferred but I do accept Paypal & Venmo, and am willing to coordinate door-to-door delivery locally or through uShip anywhere in the US or your own carrier. I can also partially disassemble/box/ship it for $50 + actual cost (message me with zip for quote). These don’t come up often, especially the first ones, and with provenance so don’t hesitate to reach out to me with interest or any questions.


































































Sharing this from a listing to provide more documentation on white sidewinders


----------



## RustyHornet

Man that is such a cool find! I love all of these white Sidewinders coming out of the woodwork!


----------



## Xlobsterman

I have a batch of super rare first edition Sidewinder manuals if anyone is interested?


----------



## rustjunkie

I know from experience that at a busy and/or disorganized bike shop the manual that came in the box often did not stay with that bike.
it was a bike, not a collectors item, and just a manual that most people never asked for or  read.
grab one from the drawer and fill it in when the bike is headed out the door.


----------



## RustyHornet

Xlobsterman said:


> I have a batch of super rare first edition Sidewinder manuals if anyone is interested?
> 
> View attachment 1503899



I love it that you can’t admit when you were wrong and keep digging yourself deeper…. It’s so fun to watch children, just never know what they are gonna do next!

Lobsterboy is special. Very special. I hope I can be as smart as him when I grow up. 🥰🥰😘😍

I suppose it’s too late to point out the copyright date on the manual that was issued with this extremely rare never produced white sidewinder and then the date on the copy that you provided.

I am still enjoying the spectacle that is you. You are gaining quite the reputation here and elsewhere for your shenanigans on this topic and losing all credibility. Fun to watch what’s going on behind the scenes that you aren’t aware of. 🦞👶

So curious as to who purchased this one! Hope they pop in and join the conversation! Was a sweet deal for the price! Especially given they never made white ones and the manual is a forgery!!!!!


----------



## RustyHornet

rustjunkie said:


> I know from experience that at a busy and/or disorganized bike shop the manual that came in the box often did not stay with that bike.
> it was a bike, not a collectors item, and just a manual that most people never asked for or  read.
> grab one from the drawer and fill it in when the bike is headed out the door.



Lest we forget that this bike was never supposed to exist. It wasn’t in the catalog. So why would they produce a special manual for it during this trial run? Wouldn’t make sense.


----------



## Xlobsterman

RustyHornet said:


> Lest we forget that this bike was never supposed to exist. It wasn’t in the catalog. So why would they produce a special manual for it during this trial run? Wouldn’t make sense.




What makes sense to most people that are capable of rational thinking are "FACTS"....................and the fact is that Schwinn did produce an owners manual for the King Sting and Sidwinders dated 1981 as is the one from my King Sting in the attached pic!

The manual in the for sale listing for that Sidewinder is clearly not the manual for the bike, or what would have come with it from a good organized reputable dealer! Schwinn manuals are a dime a dozen on Ebay, and can be filled out at anytime, by anyone with a pen! So it means nothing as provenance to the authenticity of the bike in question!


----------



## GTs58

FACT! 
A printed manual with a copyright date does not indicate when that manual was printed or distributed..............!! That manual could have been printed months or years after that copyright date. Some people get all high and mighty thinking they can disprove a fact that's sitting right in front of their face. Prove when that manual was actually printed and distributed...........!! Prove that manual wasn't issued to the owner of the Sidewinder! 


Here's a 1960 Schwinn catalog printing of two models that Schwinn never produced! It's a fake news situation! But it's documented!


----------



## Xlobsterman

Cruiserdude94 said:


> This is a 1982 model (first year of 3 that it was available) made in December of 1980, in Chicago. It wasn’t sold until March 1983, at the Victorville Schwinn Cyclery in Victorville California. It has the original owner’s manual with their stamp and the matching serial number. It has a 6 digit California Bicycle License Sticker on the Seat Tube. This is the 5 speed model. It has dust & grime from storage over the years, and minor wear from use, but appears to be all original, except possibly the Brooks saddle. It’s been stored for many years so the shifter cable isn’t moving in the rear housing. The tires are inflated and holding air fine with no dryrot. The front wheel spins straight. The rear has a very slight warp in one small section, possibly from being dropped onto something while the tire was flat, but that should bend back and true easily since it spins straight otherwise. I was able to ride it around the driveway. It’s noted on the owner’s manual as being sold as White by the original dealer. There are some spots of wear/chipping with finish loss, that have a brown layer of paint underneath, but it looks like primer rather than a repaint. The headbadge, nor fork dropouts are date stamped. The down tube and forks have unique decals. I wish i knew more of the story behind this ride, but it is an estate find so what you see is what you get. Also, the rear brake caliper was replaced with a Weinmann 1024 at some point from the og Dia Compe. Local cash pickup preferred but I do accept Paypal & Venmo, and am willing to coordinate door-to-door delivery locally or through uShip anywhere in the US or your own carrier. I can also partially disassemble/box/ship it for $50 + actual cost (message me with zip for quote). These don’t come up often, especially the first ones, and with provenance so don’t hesitate to reach out to me with interest or any questions.
> 
> View attachment 1503415
> 
> 
> View attachment 1503416
> 
> 
> View attachment 1503417
> 
> 
> View attachment 1503418
> 
> 
> View attachment 1503419
> 
> 
> View attachment 1503420
> 
> 
> View attachment 1503421
> 
> 
> View attachment 1503422
> 
> 
> View attachment 1503423
> 
> 
> View attachment 1503424
> 
> 
> View attachment 1503425
> 
> 
> View attachment 1503426
> 
> 
> View attachment 1503427
> 
> Sharing this from a listing to provide more documentation on white sidewinders




So once again we have another White Sidewinder. Now the question is: is this a factory built bike? IMO, it is not, since all factory built bikes including the Sidewinders had the head badge date stamped. And the Sidewinders front fork dropout was also date stamped. This bike in the pics has neither!

So the mystery still continues as to how this bike was built? Was this a frame up build from a dealer? I guess we can just speculate once again as to when, and how this bike has come to exist until someone actually finds some documentation from Schwinn that clearly states the bikes were available in White.

I guess we can all believe what we want as it relates to these white Sidewinders. For me personally, I am still trying to find some actual documentation from Schwinn as it relates to these white bikes being produced.


----------



## Xlobsterman

RustyHornet said:


> I love it that you can’t admit when you were wrong and keep digging yourself deeper…. It’s so fun to watch children, just never know what they are gonna do next!
> 
> Lobsterboy is special. Very special. I hope I can be as smart as him when I grow up. 🥰🥰😘😍
> 
> I suppose it’s too late to point out the copyright date on the manual that was issued with this extremely rare never produced white sidewinder and then the date on the copy that you provided.
> 
> I am still enjoying the spectacle that is you. You are gaining quite the reputation here and elsewhere for your shenanigans on this topic and losing all credibility. Fun to watch what’s going on behind the scenes that you aren’t aware of. 🦞👶
> 
> So curious as to who purchased this one! Hope they pop in and join the conversation! Was a sweet deal for the price! Especially given they never made white ones and the manual is a forgery!!!!!




And your biggest mistake is thinking that I actually care what you think as it relates to me personally............!


----------



## Xlobsterman

GTs58 said:


> FACT!
> A printed manual with a copyright date does not indicate when that manual was printed or distributed..............!! That manual could have been printed months or years after that copyright date. Some people get all high and mighty thinking they can disprove a fact that's sitting right in front of their face. Prove when that manual was actually printed and distributed...........!! Prove that manual wasn't issued to the owner of the Sidewinder!




I am not sure if this post was directed to me for an answer? If so, I am a bit confused since you told me to STFU in one of your previous posts in this thread........!


----------



## bikesnbuses

Anyone in Grants Pass Oregon area??!! not mine





https://www.ebay.com/itm/373783971906?campid=5335809022


----------



## Xlobsterman

bikesnbuses said:


> Anyone in Grants Pass Oregon area??!! not mine
> View attachment 1509880
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/373783971906?campid=5335809022




Good luck with that one from a first time seller...........!

BTW, it is a 5 speed, not a 10 speed, and not all original as the seller described.


----------



## Xlobsterman

So has anyone come up with some documentation from Schwinn in regards to these white framed Sidewinders?


----------



## kingsting

If any documentation mentioning the white Sidewinder exists, it would be a Schwinn Reporter from 1980 or 81. I stole this image from the web and I see a mention of the brown Sidewinders being called Chestnut. Wasn't that a big discussion here too?  🙂


----------



## Xlobsterman

kingsting said:


> If any documentation mentioning the white Sidewinder exists, it would be a Schwinn Reporter from 1980 or 81. I stole this image from the web and I see a mention of the brown Sidewinders being called Chestnut. Wasn't that a big discussion here too?  🙂
> 
> View attachment 1516735




I wish that pic was showing the full text of that description. And yes, there was a previous exchange of opinions on the color that was stated in other catalogs.

But lets not go down that road again unless it leads us to the "White Sidewinders"...................LOL


----------



## palepainter

Posted this on the what did you ride thread as well.   Excited to have this classic steed in the stable….  Did t take much to get it in riding condition.  The tires have to go, they are an accident waiting to happen.  Hoping to find a complimentary set of gum walls.


----------



## RustyHornet

kingsting said:


> If any documentation mentioning the white Sidewinder exists, it would be a Schwinn Reporter from 1980 or 81. I stole this image from the web and I see a mention of the brown Sidewinders being called Chestnut. Wasn't that a big discussion here too?  🙂
> 
> View attachment 1516735



Very good! My ‘83 stamped head tube is chestnut brown, has ‘82 decals. I think the catalog says it’s supposed to be Sierra brown, but I have original Schwinn paint in a can and it matches every single chestnut bike I’ve ever seen! I love all the different anomalies with these bikes. I’ve personally laid my eyes and hands on two factory early ‘81 build white sidewinders. Really neat bikes!


----------



## Xlobsterman

RustyHornet said:


> Very good! My ‘83 stamped head tube is chestnut brown, has ‘82 decals. I think the catalog says it’s supposed to be Sierra brown, but I have original Schwinn paint in a can and it matches every single chestnut bike I’ve ever seen! I love all the different anomalies with these bikes. I’ve personally laid my eyes and hands on two factory early ‘81 build white sidewinders. Really neat bikes!




It was Sierra Brown in 82, and Chestnut in 83 & 84


----------



## Cruiserdude94

I was lucky enough to be the one who was able to purchase the white one that I shared listing pictures of earlier! Very very cool bike in incredible original shape! Maybe we will never find proof of these being factory built but now owning two potential white sidewinders that were never created…im convinced that they did a small run on white ones. Plus all white ones we’ve seen in person and pictures of all have the same downtube decal and are all 5 speeds models.


----------



## RustyHornet

Cruiserdude94 said:


> I was lucky enough to be the one who was able to purchase the white one that I shared listing pictures of earlier! Very very cool bike in incredible original shape! Maybe we will never find proof of these being factory built but now owning two potential white sidewinders that were never created…im convinced that they did a small run on white ones. Plus all white ones we’ve seen in person and pictures of all have the same downtube decal and are all 5 speeds models.
> View attachment 1517426View attachment 1517427View attachment 1517428View attachment 1517429View attachment 1517430View attachment 1517431View attachment 1517432View attachment 1517433View attachment 1517436View attachment 1517438



I never get tired of seeing that one. So freakin sweet! So glad you were able to score it!!!


----------



## Xlobsterman

Cruiserdude94 said:


> I was lucky enough to be the one who was able to purchase the white one that I shared listing pictures of earlier! Very very cool bike in incredible original shape! Maybe we will never find proof of these being factory built but now owning two potential white sidewinders that were never created…im convinced that they did a small run on white ones. Plus all white ones we’ve seen in person and pictures of all have the same downtube decal and are all 5 speeds models.
> View attachment 1517426View attachment 1517427View attachment 1517428View attachment 1517429View attachment 1517430View attachment 1517431View attachment 1517432View attachment 1517433View attachment 1517436View attachment 1517438




I was in contact with the seller trying to negotiate a deal on this bike, but I guess you made a better offer!


----------



## SoBayRon

For your consideration/discussion. Not mine, but photos of a Sidewinder that just surfaced on a local website for sale. No claims or description from the seller, just an asking price over 1K.


----------



## Xlobsterman

SoBayRon said:


> For your consideration/discussion. Not mine, but photos of a Sidewinder that just surfaced on a local website for sale. No claims or description from the seller, just an asking price over 1K.
> 
> View attachment 1519986
> 
> View attachment 1519987
> 
> View attachment 1519988




This one is a 10 speed. Weren't all the others 5 speeds?

Got a link to the ad?


----------



## SoBayRon

Xlobsterman said:


> This one is a 10 speed. Weren't all the others 5 speeds?
> 
> Got a link to the ad?



Do not. Was on Offerup in L.A.


----------



## RustyHornet

Very nice find @SoBayRon !!! Price is steep, but if you want a white one, there it is! I like the bars they’ve swapped on that one.


----------



## Cruiserdude94

SoBayRon said:


> For your consideration/discussion. Not mine, but photos of a Sidewinder that just surfaced on a local website for sale. No claims or description from the seller, just an asking price over 1K.
> 
> View attachment 1519986
> 
> View attachment 1519987
> 
> View attachment 1519988



Sweet!!!!


----------



## Xlobsterman

Xlobsterman said:


> So has anyone come up with some documentation from Schwinn in regards to these white framed Sidewinders?
> 
> View attachment 1516627




?


----------



## RustyHornet

We really should start a registry for these white bikes…


----------



## Xlobsterman

RustyHornet said:


> We really should start a registry for these white bikes…




Start it up, but it is going to be a real short list.


----------



## Vectorguy

Weird!  The head tube looks too short for a sidewinder, but the rear dropouts aren’t right for a king?  Stingwinder?


----------



## Xlobsterman

Vectorguy said:


> Weird!  The head tube looks too short for a sidewinder, but the rear dropouts aren’t right for a king?  Stingwinder?




What frame are you referring to?


----------



## Vectorguy

Haha did I do it wrong?  Damn training wheels…was looking at the tip frame on the king sting sidewinder threas


----------



## Oilit

Before you ask, I bought this off Ebay so all I know about it is what you see. It came as a single loose sheet, and I don't remember what's on the back. If you want to see the back I'll scan that too once I find it. I've still got the original somewhere, but I'll have to do some digging.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Oilit said:


> Before you ask, I bought this off Ebay so all I know about it is what you see. It came as a single loose sheet, and I don't remember what's on the back. If you want to see the back I'll scan that too once I find it. I've still got the original somewhere, but I'll have to do some digging.
> 
> View attachment 1522076




*And you have solved the mystery of the factory built "WHITE" Sidewinders with documented proof......................!!!!!!*


----------



## RustyHornet

Finally! Thank you @Oilit !!! We’ve all been looking for it or waiting for it to pop up! The missing piece to all these factory painted white Sidewinders! I’m so glad that we could all learn here about this topic! Now the world knows.

The next question is, why did they change the color?? Why didn’t the white make the catalog? Is this sheet part of a sales catalog sent to dealers?


----------



## Cruiserdude94

Oilit said:


> Before you ask, I bought this off Ebay so all I know about it is what you see. It came as a single loose sheet, and I don't remember what's on the back. If you want to see the back I'll scan that too once I find it. I've still got the original somewhere, but I'll have to do some digging.
> 
> View attachment 1522076



This is exactly what I was hoping to unearth with this thread! Thank you for finding some literature that provides us with some clarity on these sidewinders being white🤘🏼


----------



## RustyHornet

Is it too early to call it fake news? I mean anyone could have printed that up.🤣


----------



## Oilit

RustyHornet said:


> Finally! Thank you @Oilit !!! We’ve all been looking for it or waiting for it to pop up! The missing piece to all these factory painted white Sidewinders! I’m so glad that we could all learn here about this topic! Now the world knows.
> 
> The next question is, why did they change the color?? Why didn’t the white make the catalog? Is this sheet part of a sales catalog sent to dealers?



I'm wondering that myself. Can we get some headbadge numbers from these white Sidewinders? I'm guessing maybe they were an early production version, but that's just a guess. Maybe the numbers will tell us something.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Oilit said:


> I'm wondering that myself. Can we get some headbadge numbers from these white Sidewinders? I'm guessing maybe they were an early production version, but that's just a guess. Maybe the numbers will tell us something.




The most recent White Bike posted has no head badge stamping with the date code!

Also, I would say early production because that spec sheet is dated 1981


----------



## RustyHornet

Oilit said:


> I'm wondering that myself. Can we get some headbadge numbers from these white Sidewinders? I'm guessing maybe they were an early production version, but that's just a guess. Maybe the numbers will tell us something.



I’ve been compiling all the ones we’ve seen so far, with badges numbers that are visible. I know we’ve discussed some, but I’ve slept since then.


----------



## Oilit

Xlobsterman said:


> The most recent White Bike posted has no head badge stamping with the date code!
> 
> Also, I would say early production because that spec sheet is dated 1981
> 
> View attachment 1522187



No stamp! I didn't expect that!


----------



## Xlobsterman

Oilit said:


> No stamp! I didn't expect that!




Yep, and an MR dated frame made when the factory was on strike!


----------



## Oilit

So I just went back through this thread, and the head badge numbers I could see (maybe three, but one of them I'm not 100%) date from the second half of 1981, so now it looks like the Sidewinder was a mid-year introduction like the Klunker 5, and the white version was dropped for 1982. So this leaves me with a couple of questions:
(1) Has anybody got a silver one with an '81 head badge stamp and does it have the early decals?
(2) Does anybody have a complete set of '81 Schwinn Reporters? The Klunker 5 was introduced in the Reporter and Schwinn would have wanted to publicize a new model as much as they could, so there must have been something about the Sidewinder, if it _was _introduced mid-year.


----------



## Schwinn1776

Oilit said:


> So I just went back through this thread, and the head badge numbers I could see (maybe three, but one of them I'm not 100%) date from the second half of 1981, so now it looks like the Sidewinder was a mid-year introduction like the Klunker 5, and the white version was dropped for 1982. So this leaves me with a couple of questions:
> (1) Has anybody got a silver one with an '81 head badge stamp and does it have the early decals?
> (2) Does anybody have a complete set of '81 Schwinn Reporters? The Klunker 5 was introduced in the Reporter and Schwinn would have wanted to publicize a new model as much as they could, so there must have been something about the Sidewinder, if it _was _introduced mid-year.



Not sure this is what you're looking for, but here's what I have.


----------



## Schwinn1776

I have a Sierra Brown project as well.


----------



## Oilit

Schwinn1776 said:


> I have a Sierra Brown project as well.
> 
> View attachment 1525678
> 
> View attachment 1525679
> 
> View attachment 1525680



Interesting! From the head badge stamp, your silver bike was built early in 1982, but it looks like it still has the Brooks seat. My 1983 Sidewinder and Sierra both had Avocet, which I'm guessing was original to the later bikes. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Schwinn1776

Oilit said:


> Interesting! From the head badge stamp, your silver bike was built early in 1982, but it looks like it still has the Brooks seat. My 1983 Sidewinder and Sierra both had Avocet, which I'm guessing was original to the later bikes. Thanks for posting!



I have an 83 as well.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Oilit said:


> Interesting! From the head badge stamp, your silver bike was built early in 1982, but it looks like it still has the Brooks seat. My 1983 Sidewinder and Sierra both had Avocet, which I'm guessing was original to the later bikes. Thanks for posting!




The Brooks saddle was on the 82 models only


----------



## RustyHornet

Between the ‘81 ratty white frame and my ‘83 chestnut that @Cruiserdude94 and I picked up at a swap, one of them came originally with the Brooks. Not sure which one it was on. He kept it with his as I didn’t want it for mine.


----------



## Oilit

Schwinn1776 said:


> I have an 83 as well.
> View attachment 1525699
> 
> View attachment 1525718



Your '83 has some parts that my '83 never had, I take it you're more concerned about function than originality! What kind of crank is that?


----------



## Schwinn1776

Oilit said:


> Your '83 has some parts that my '83 never had, I take it you're more concerned about function than originality! What kind of crank is that?



I bought it a few years ago all original, but built it up for a comfortable ride. I still have all the original parts, the S2 rims. 
Not sure on the cranks, will check them out and let you know l.


----------



## hm.

Oilit said:


> Your '83 has some parts that my '83 never had, I take it you're more concerned about function than originality! What kind of crank is that?





Schwinn1776 said:


> I bought it a few years ago all original, but built it up for a comfortable ride. I still have all the original parts, the S2 rims.
> Not sure on the cranks, will check them out and let you know l.



Thumbs up on the 83 and Im thinking it looks like or very similar to this one I have from 79-80


----------



## Schwinn1776

Oilit said:


> Your '83 has some parts that my '83 never had, I take it you're more concerned about function than originality! What kind of crank is that?



It had been a while since I put that sidewinder together.
3 piece Sugino GT


----------



## Schwinn1776

hm. said:


> Thumbs up on the 83 and Im thinking it looks like or very similar to this one I have from 79-80
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1527847



Those cranks are awesome 😎 👍


----------



## hm.

Sugino! Very nice, I see now.


----------



## Cruiserdude94

Another surfaces! I was lucky enough to discover a post on Instagram about this bike. The owner has agreed to let me share pictures and his background with the bike.

serial - JS505801 - September 1981
Schwinn Sidewinder in white

Bryan - “Decals are a little roached but I found the bike on Craigslist. I originally thought it was a frosty silver sidewinder. A buddy sent me the link and told me he bought it and only bought it for the parts. When I went over to his house that day I was in complete shock to find out that I had a original white paint Schwinn sidewinder. I knew they painted some bikes white upon special order in the 80s but I never thought I would find one ! I got the frame and the fork off my buddy and I build it up with parts I had laying around. Stoked to have it !”

The bike itself has lots of parts added to make it a rider, Bryan told me the headbadge is not original to the bike as well. So not a lot left to it’s original roots. But the white paint and early trapezoid sidewinder decal is clearly visible! So freaking cool!!


----------



## Xlobsterman

Cruiserdude94 said:


> Another surfaces! I was lucky enough to discover a post on Instagram about this bike. The owner has agreed to let me share pictures and his background with the bike.
> 
> serial - JS505801 - September 1981
> Schwinn Sidewinder in white
> 
> Bryan - “Decals are a little roached but I found the bike on Craigslist. I originally thought it was a frosty silver sidewinder. A buddy sent me the link and told me he bought it and only bought it for the parts. When I went over to his house that day I was in complete shock to find out that I had a original white paint Schwinn sidewinder. I knew they painted some bikes white upon special order in the 80s but I never thought I would find one ! I got the frame and the fork off my buddy and I build it up with parts I had laying around. Stoked to have it !”
> 
> The bike itself has lots of parts added to make it a rider, Bryan told me the headbadge is not original to the bike as well. So not a lot left to it’s original roots. But the white paint and early trapezoid sidewinder decal is clearly visible! So freaking cool!!
> View attachment 1678961View attachment 1678962View attachment 1678964




It is pretty hard to tell if this is a factory paint job from those 3 pics. We have established that Schwinn did have a small production run in White in late 81. But since this bike pictured is far from factory original when it comes to the parts, I would question the authenticity of the paint unless I could see it in person!


----------



## Xlobsterman

Now that this post has been resurected again, here is a pic of my 82 NOS King Sting and 82 Sidewinder up on their new display platform! I got the rear wheel mounts from a friend last weekend, and put them up this week.


----------



## Cruiserdude94

Xlobsterman said:


> It is pretty hard to tell if this is a factory paint job from those 3 pics. We have established that Schwinn did have a small production run in White in late 81. But since this bike pictured is far from factory original when it comes to the parts, I would question the authenticity of the paint unless I could see it in person!



Thanks for your input, so incredibly knowledgeable!


----------



## DrRumack80

Xlobsterman said:


> It is pretty hard to tell if this is a factory paint job from those 3 pics. We have established that Schwinn did have a small production run in White in late 81. But since this bike pictured is far from factory original when it comes to the parts, I would question the authenticity of the paint unless I could see it in person!



It has the yellow "Caution" decal, which adds points in favor of it being factory. Sure, it could have been repainted by a shop and the decals sourced, but a lot of trouble for a bike that was not particularly valuable back in the day. Just my 2cents.

An NOS King Sting? Nice!!!!


----------



## DrRumack80

Had the '81 King Sting out for a ride today.  It's an "MR" frame, and mostly original. Tires are replacement NOS Schwinn Studded Balloons, grips are replacements and not correct, and the rear reflector was deleted when the previous owner added a gold Jim Blackburn rack. The saddle is an Avocet Touring II, which I suspect is after market.  Metal clips for rear brake cable were replaced with black zip ties by the previous owner.  My mistake: shooting against a black railing. 😁


----------



## Cruiserdude94

Xlobsterman said:


> It is pretty hard to tell if this is a factory paint job from those 3 pics. We have established that Schwinn did have a small production run in White in late 81. But since this bike pictured is far from factory original when it comes to the parts, I would question the authenticity of the paint unless I could see it in p





DrRumack80 said:


> Had the '81 King Sting out for a ride today.  It's an "MR" frame, and mostly original. Tires are replacement NOS Schwinn Studded Balloons, grips are replacements and not correct, and the rear reflector was deleted when the previous owner added a gold Jim Blackburn rack. The saddle is an Avocet Touring II, which I suspect is after market.  Metal clips for rear brake cable were replaced with black zip ties by the previous owner.  My mistake: shooting against a black railing. 😁
> 
> View attachment 1679209
> 
> View attachment 1679210
> 
> View attachment 1679211



So freaking sweet!!!!


----------



## DrRumack80

Cruiserdude94 said:


> So freaking sweet!!!!



Thanks!!!  That white Sidewinder is an amazing find. There are definitely not many of those in circulation, in any condition.


----------



## Cruiserdude94

DrRumack80 said:


> Thanks!!!  That white Sidewinder is an amazing find. There are definitely not many of those in circulation, in any condition.



Thank you! The crusty one was in a pile of frames at a swap meet! Had no clue when I grabbed it. Then the creation of this thread, helped the super nice one I have now, come to the surface. The power of info on the internet is wild! But that’s what I was hoping would happen through all this inquiry. Just more and more neat and unique bikes and accessories are being discovered and that’s such a cool thing even in todays day and age.


----------



## RustyHornet

The original bike in question. Come a long way! Has been replaced recently as my favorite rider, but it’s still got it’s place. Definitely feel honored to own a piece of Schwinn history in this original white early Sidewinder!!!


----------



## Xlobsterman

DrRumack80 said:


> It has the yellow "Caution" decal, which adds points in favor of it being factory. Sure, it could have been repainted by a shop and the decals sourced, but a lot of trouble for a bike that was not particularly valuable back in the day. Just my 2cents.
> 
> An NOS King Sting? Nice!!!!




Decals and stickers were readily available from any dealer back in the day.


----------



## DrRumack80

Xlobsterman said:


> Decals and stickers were readily available from any dealer back in the day.



True enough.


RustyHornet said:


> The original bike in question. Come a long way! Has been replaced recently as my favorite rider, but it’s still got it’s place. Definitely feel honored to own a piece of Schwinn history in this original white early Sidewinder!!!



Nice build! Like the disc brakes too. Those tires are a good substitute for the original Schwinn Studded Balloons.


----------



## RustyHornet

DrRumack80 said:


> True enough.
> 
> Nice build! Like the disc brakes too. Those tires are a good substitute for the original Schwinn Studded Balloons.



27.5” conversion. Built it how I wanted it. Very nice rider!


----------



## palepainter

Two of my favorites In the fleet

.


----------



## Cruiserdude94

So a while  ago I stumbled upon this accessory in the Schwinn catalog. I’ve never seen one anywhere else other than this blurry catalog picture. Well! One random eBay search and boom.. there it is! Does anyone have any pics of anymore? Figured they would be on sidewinders or maybe king stings too. It was advertised as a mountain bike rack and only in blue as far as I can tell.


----------



## DrRumack80

It bears some resemblance to the early Jim Blackburn racks. This has to be a rare accessory. Looks great on that Sidewinder! (though it should be attached to the seatstays with collars, not zip ties)


----------



## Cruiserdude94

DrRumack80 said:


> It bears some resemblance to the early Jim Blackburn racks. This has to be a rare accessory. Looks great on that Sidewinder! (though it should be attached to the seatstays with collars, not zip ties)



Noooo why would I do that!???? Zip ties are good! 😂😂
Those little arms actually won’t reach the seat post bolt nor would the bolt be even close to going through the holes.. I have an older rack that attaches to the rear triangle top bars (just shy of the seat post) using two individual brackets that look similar to coaster brake arm brackets.


----------



## Cruiserdude94

Obviously not the same rack structure but I believe this is somewhat how it was intended to be attached. If you look at the catalog it shows a smaller cross bar bracket spanning between the two attachment arms.. which I don’t have.. so I believe this is how I’m going to attach it for now until maybe more pics surface.


----------



## Xlobsterman

Cruiserdude94 said:


> So a while  ago I stumbled upon this accessory in the Schwinn catalog. I’ve never seen one anywhere else other than this blurry catalog picture. Well! One random eBay search and boom.. there it is! Does anyone have any pics of anymore? Figured they would be on sidewinders or maybe king stings too. It was advertised as a mountain bike rack and only in blue as far as I can tell. View attachment 1683032View attachment 1683033View attachment 1683034View attachment 1683035View attachment 1683036




If you would have read the text in the catalog, you would have seen they were available in Red and Silver also!

My 82 Sidewinder came with a similar rack made by Jim Blackburn. I would assume these racks were made by him for Schwinn, but I don't have any documentation to confirm that. Schwinn also had a similar F&R rack in their 83 catalog for the touring bikes.


----------



## Cruiserdude94

Xlobsterman said:


> If you would have read the text in the catalog, you would have seen they were available in Red and Silver also!
> 
> My 82 Sidewinder came with a similar rack made by Jim Blackburn. I would assume these racks were made by him for Schwinn, but I don't have any documentation to confirm that. Schwinn also had a similar F&R rack in their 83 catalog for the touring bikes.
> 
> View attachment 1683074
> 
> View attachment 1683075
> 
> View attachment 1683076



Based on that picture of your rack, I’d imagine this blue one would’ve used that small bracket I don’t have to attach to the rear brake mount bracket.


----------



## RustyHornet

Cruiserdude94 said:


> Based on that picture of your rack, I’d imagine this blue one would’ve used that small bracket I don’t have to attach to the rear brake mount bracket.



While similar, I think you’re just missing the two little clamps to bolt to the seat stays (the top rear triangle bars, chain stays would be the bottom tow rear triangle bars). As @DrRumack80 pointed out. I think you can make some to work for now while you search swap meets for an original set that’ll work!


----------



## Cruiserdude94

DrRumack80 said:


> It bears some resemblance to the early Jim Blackburn racks. This has to be a rare accessory. Looks great on that Sidewinder! (though it should be attached to the seatstays with collars, not zip ties)



My bad, I miss read this reply haha, we’re on the same page now 😬


----------



## DrRumack80

Cruiserdude94 said:


> My bad, I miss read this reply haha, we’re on the same page now 😬



LOL! The collars do resemble the brackets used to hold coaster brake arms to the chainstay, only they are coated with plastic or rubber to keep from scratching the paint.


----------



## Xlobsterman

DrRumack80 said:


> LOL! The collars do resemble the brackets used to hold coaster brake arms to the chainstay, only they are coated with plastic or rubber to keep from scratching the paint.




That is correct. My dealer catalog lists them, but has no illustration for them.


----------



## kingsting

That's a great rack! Never saw one before. Get some rubber coated "P" clamps to mount it to the stays. A bike shop might have some. We had racks that came with them back in the 90's but I forget which brand. Hardware and auto parts stores should have something similar too.


----------



## kingsting

Oh, and fix that stiff link in the chain. I can hear that picture from here!   😆 😆 😆 😆 😆


----------



## Cruiserdude94

DrRumack80 said:


> LOL! The collars do resemble the brackets used to hold coaster brake arms to the chainstay, only they are coated with plastic or rubber to keep from scratching the paint.



Oh for sure, I’ve got some rubber to use for when I find some brackets. Can’t risk the scratching!


----------



## Cruiserdude94

kingsting said:


> That's a great rack! Never saw one before. Get some rubber coated "P" clamps to mount it to the stays. A bike shop might have some. We had racks that came with them back in the 90's but I forget which brand. Hardware and auto parts stores should have something similar too.



Hey thanks for the tip, I’ll definitely check those out.


----------



## Cruiserdude94

kingsting said:


> Oh, and fix that stiff link in the chain. I can hear that picture from here!   😆 😆 😆 😆 😆



😂 for sure 👍🏼


----------



## Cruiserdude94

Pretty sweet find tonight! Just finished my move to Florida, decided to do a google search for local parks to ride to. I stumbled on this abandoned old school cycle cross track. Freaking cool and has the starting gate still! Sidewinder was right at home going around a couple times😎


----------



## DrRumack80

Cruiserdude94 said:


> Pretty sweet find tonight! Just finished my move to Florida, decided to do a google search for local parks to ride to. I stumbled on this abandoned old school cycle cross track. Freaking cool and has the starting gate still! Sidewinder was right at home going around a couple times😎



Stunning!!!  You really hit it out of the park with this bike.


----------



## Lonestar

Cruiserdude94 said:


> Pretty sweet find tonight! Just finished my move to Florida, decided to do a google search for local parks to ride to. I stumbled on this abandoned old school cycle cross track. Freaking cool and has the starting gate still! Sidewinder was right at home going around a couple times😎
> 
> View attachment 1685038View attachment 1685039View attachment 1685041



What a score on the park find! I would spend hours there 😎😎


----------



## Cruiserdude94

DrRumack80 said:


> Stunning!!!  You really hit it out of the park with this bike.



Thanks!! It’s a special bike so it needs special treatment haha.


----------



## Cruiserdude94

Lonestar said:


> What a score on the park find! I would spend hours there 😎😎



Oh I’ve already got plans to go back and thrash about!


----------



## Quad_Berry

Does anyone have a White Sidewinder, I would like to have one


----------

